# Submit representation to the Minister of Home Affairs



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello

I am intending to make an application for permanent residence - on the DHA website it states that:

*In order to make an application for a permanent residency permit, applicants must first submit representation to the Minister of Home Affairs motivating why he or she should be declared not to be a prohibited person or an undesirable person*

Does anyone know what this involves? Does this only apply if I have been previously declared prohibited or undesirable? (I haven't) Do I need to do this separately or does this just refer to the medical report/chest x-ray/police clearance etc that I need to include in my application?

It doesn't seem to mention this in the requirements on the VFS website.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hoping no responses means I don't need to worry about this...


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Neilkennedy I am not sure about this. Please can you join the South African Visa Forum and Expat Cape Town groups on facebook, there may be someone there who can answer your question.


----------

